# Not sure how this work but my goat seems to be sick.



## Nickoel (Oct 20, 2012)

She had a tapeworm and I did the worming treatment but now she is not wanting to eat anything and she is looking very poor. I don't know what to do I have given her some probios a little while ago.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 20, 2012)

what and how much did you worm her with? 

how old is she?
what breed is she?
About how much do you think she weighs? 
How long have you had her?


----------



## Nickoel (Oct 20, 2012)

I have had her for about 7 months. Not sure what her breed is I bought her from an auction sale. Won't do that because they always seem to be sick and die. But I wormed her with safeguard paste for horses which is what they gave me at the feed store here. I had read somewhere to give it to her 3 days in row and to give her 3 times the recommended dose. Now she probable only weighs 40 lbs she has lost a lot of weight in the last few days.


----------



## Nickoel (Oct 20, 2012)

sorry I am guessing that she is about 1year old.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 20, 2012)

Did you have the fecal checked and that was all that showed up or did you just see a tape? More than likely she has more than one kind of worm and there are different wormers for different worms.


----------



## Nickoel (Oct 20, 2012)

No didn't have the fecal check just saw the tape but she has passed a bunch of it. She seemed fine till about 4 days ago is when I noticed the tape and started worming for it. Her eyelids are still pink. She is just acting like she is weak and not eating anything.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 20, 2012)

You really can't just go by the eyelid, that is just one indicator, usually used to assess barberpole. If she has liver flukes that won't really affect  the eyelid color. Get a fecal done asap. 
 Have you taken her temp. yet? 
 Is she still eliminating? 
What does it look like? 
Does it smell? 
Is she lethargic?
Is she drinking?


----------



## Nickoel (Oct 20, 2012)

She is drinking. Not sure how to check her temp I am new to the goat thing to.  She is still eliminating a little that I have seen and it was brown pasty looking not watery like the last couple of days. It didn't seem to have any odor to it.  And she just seems like she is not moving around much. For instance when I went out with feed the last couple of days she is normally the first to the gate and she is not even coming she just says where she is. She is a pet and usually comes wanting lots of attention from us but now she has not been the last few days.


----------



## Nickoel (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you so much for taking the time to talk to me because I am totally lost.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 20, 2012)

To take a temp it must be done rectally. It is not difficult but easier with 2 people.  One holds at the front end and the other take the temp.  on the back end. You can use a little vaseline, or k-y to help, once in, they usually just stand there and don't care.


----------



## Nickoel (Oct 20, 2012)

Can I use a regular digital thermometer for children? If so I will go see if I can get it.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 20, 2012)

Yes, wrap some plastic wrap around it (the end you will be inserting) dip in vaseline and insert. Digital is fine. AFTER you use this- label the thermometer GOATS or ANIMALS! Put this in your goat medicine cabinet. Buy yourself a new one for the people.


----------



## Nickoel (Oct 20, 2012)

ok went ahead and used didn't use the plastic but I can get another one but anyway it was 102.8F is that high for her.


----------



## Nickoel (Oct 20, 2012)

and she is not lethargic cause I did that one by myself only 2 year old grandson here with me right now but wanted to get it checked and she certainly wasn't happy about it in the beginning.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 20, 2012)

Good, no temp. Give water and hay only no feed. 

What kind of feed has she been on? What is your feeding schedule like and do you give minerals?

and your welcome, missed that before!  I'm doing a project right now so I keep running back and forth. 

I know... lots of questions. 

How long was her stool  "yucky" was it pellets before?  and now it's thicker but not in pellets? Details are good. 

I'll check back in a few.


----------



## Nickoel (Oct 20, 2012)

She eats Dumor goat pelleted formula. And it was pellets till about 4 days ago and that is when I saw the tape and it was very watery then but it is getting thicker now but still not back to pellets yet. And I normally give her one cup of the feed in the mornings and I have a mineral block but not sure if she is getting what she needs from it cause I don't see her lick it much. And as of this morning she is the only goat we have now had one other but she died and did not seem sick at all. So now we only have her the chickens and ducks. So I really hope she gets ok cause she was the first goat we goat and are very attached to her.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 20, 2012)

are you feeding hay, how much pasture, does she get any browse?


----------



## Nickoel (Oct 20, 2012)

she doesn't eat much hay but she is only on one acre of land and it just has alot of grass and brush type bushes I guess it is not really a pasture cause it is just beside our house that we keep her and the chickens and ducks.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 20, 2012)

She needs to only have hay and water right now and if possible green leaves. No feed or grain. How long has she had this poop? A day, couple days, maybe just a few hours? I see that her temp is ok so that's good. You already wormed her with SafeGuard but I would also worm her with Ivermectin at a heavy dose. 1cc per 30 pounds of body weight. Get a fecal done on her as fast as you can. The faster the better the chance she will be ok. Do you think she ate something poisonous?


----------



## Nickoel (Oct 20, 2012)

I don't think she ate anything poisonous. And the poops are getting better now but it was very runny for about 3 days but more like a paste today. She is drinking water but she doesn't seem to like hay that much but she has plenty of green leaves and grass to eat.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 20, 2012)

x2 what straw said. Ilike to know exactly what I'm worming for before I just give something. Seeing how it is the weekend you probably can't get a fecal done til Monday, so it's your call whether to worm or not. She needs fresh good hay at all times for her digestive process to function well. If you think she is ding better you might want to wait but if you don't then I would do Ivermec PLUS. Potent but it's not like she has been on a bunch of wormers.


----------



## Nickoel (Oct 20, 2012)

She had a tape worm was the reason that I was worming her I was the tape worm in the feces so I had read somewhere to worm her with the safeguard 3 days in a row and she seems to be getting better just lost alot of weight in a few days. She had diarrhea bad but it seems to be more like a paste now instead of watery.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 20, 2012)

Yes but did you do a fecal? Did you just see a tape worm in her feces? More than likely she has more than just tape worm. When did you lat worm her and with what?


----------



## Nickoel (Oct 20, 2012)

No I have not done a fecal and I just saw the tape worm in her feces and I gave her the safeguard paste for horses which is what the feed store here said to use but I gave it to her for 3 days yesterday was the last time I gave it to her.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 20, 2012)

Got ya. You still need to do a fecal if possible. She more than likely has more than just Tape and the fenbendazole can't treat everything. So while this may be taking care of whatever it was that she had (Tape worms) she still has other worms that may be hurting her immune system.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 20, 2012)

If the stool is improving and no fever and not lethargic wait til monday after the fecal. Make sure it is a vets office that treats goats and knows what to look for in a goats fecal. In the meantime make sure she has water and hay. Probios won't hurt. Make sure she isn't getting into anything poisonous in her browsing area. You might want to post a picture so you can get some help  in identifying her body condition.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 21, 2012)

How is she today?


----------

